# Today's pics



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Went to pets at home and got some new toys, a couple of tops and a few other grooming things.
A lot are of Darla beng cute sitting on dad's lap aswell.

Hope you like. x

New hotdog toy  before being trashed.








I thought these were hilarious!! 








Awww i hugs you cutey








Maybe we attack you now








New top
















If i has to wear this the pig gets it!!!









MORE TO COME.............


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Kisses from dad.




































Daisy likes to sit here sometimes, so cute.









That's all folks.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lmao I saw those tops when I was getting an England one lol. I love the I'm with stupid one hahaha


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw great pics, Terri! I love the shirts and the pink creatures, so darn cute! Darla and Daisy look lovely as always.


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Fab pics! I need a trip to [email protected] asap! I cant wait to get Milo the Im with stupid tee for when my fella is walking him!! :coolwink:


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

great finds! i love the im with stupid top!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Milosmummy said:


> I cant wait to get Milo the Im with stupid tee for when my fella is walking him!! :coolwink:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i just think that photo with her eyes shut is adorable.I'm with stupid is great,got hubby some socks with it on for when he goes out with his friends who i call "OLD GITS "


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

I nearly bought those tops too lol, Bailey has an England shirt. I saw those toys as well today but knew Bailey would rip them to pieces in no time at all.

Joy xx


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

I love the pics!! They are both so adorable.

I have that i'm with stupid top for harley!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just LOVE Daisy and Darla. They always make me smile


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL brilliant stuff and great photos of them!!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

:laughing1: I love the t-shirts, especially the piggy on the surfboard.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Lmao I saw those tops when I was getting an England one lol. I love the I'm with stupid one hahaha


LOL i love it too.



foggy said:


> Aw great pics, Terri! I love the shirts and the pink creatures, so darn cute! Darla and Daisy look lovely as always.


Thanks Paula, the pink toys are too funny, i cracked up when i saw them. 



Milosmummy said:


> Fab pics! I need a trip to [email protected] asap! I cant wait to get Milo the Im with stupid tee for when my fella is walking him!! :coolwink:


HAHA!! quite right! Least your guy will walk them alone, mine wont so i cant do that to him.
Thanks. xx


JRZL said:


> great finds! i love the im with stupid top!!


Thanks x



michele said:


> Oh i just think that photo with her eyes shut is adorable.I'm with stupid is great,got hubby some socks with it on for when he goes out with his friends who i call "OLD GITS "


Thanks Michele, i love that pic too, so innocent, but she isnt always the wee madam. lol 
Lovin the Old gits. x



Neve38 said:


> I nearly bought those tops too lol, Bailey has an England shirt. I saw those toys as well today but knew Bailey would rip them to pieces in no time at all.
> Well as much as i like the toys, the sunglasses on the one laying down are made of foil, and Darla took it off so easily, so i took all of it off, not too pet friendly really that bit.
> I make sure am watching her when she plays with it. x
> Joy xx





Elle.Bee said:


> I love the pics!! They are both so adorable.
> 
> 
> I have that i'm with stupid top for harley!


Thanks.
You must post a pic. x



flippedstars said:


> I just LOVE Daisy and Darla. They always make me smile


Awww thanks. x


Aquarius said:


> LOL brilliant stuff and great photos of them!!


Thanks Jane. x


miasowner said:


> :laughing1: I love the t-shirts, especially the piggy on the surfboard.


HEHE!! thanks. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww man im in love! Daisys photos are always gorgeous but i swear Darla is just getting cuter! Shes growing up perfectly Terri x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww thanks Robyn. xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Does that mean i can have her ? ...  lol xx


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG Terri I have just melted into a pile of mush from those pics! I cannot get over how big and gorgeous Darla has gotten, she looks so much like Faith it's uncanny. I will have to show these pics to hubby and I KNOW he will think he's looking at pics of Faith! LOL

Daisy is such a cutie pie and Darla is a total ham for the camera! Love all the pics!!!  You've totally made my day just now.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Does that mean i can have her ? ...  lol xx


Em, you can share her, on one condition,
I can share Hopper, even when he goes to his new home. LOL
I will cry that day, by the way. 



huskyluv said:


> OMG Terri I have just melted into a pile of mush from those pics! I cannot get over how big and gorgeous Darla has gotten, she looks so much like Faith it's uncanny. I will have to show these pics to hubby and I KNOW he will think he's looking at pics of Faith! LOL
> 
> Daisy is such a cutie pie and Darla is a total ham for the camera! Love all the pics!!!  You've totally made my day just now.


Thanks Val, she is growing up and you are right is a total ham, she knows how to work me and that camera.LOL
My wee Daisy is a love too, i do feel very lucky to have them in my life.
I wish Darla could meet her sissy Faith, am sure they would be best pals. xxx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, i love all the pics, your girls are adorable! and i love there new toys and tops


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww, looks like I've missed more than one thread today! That will teach me to head off to the market! These precious Angel babies are far more important than watermelons! :lol: Just look at those beauties! I love the new toys! Adorable pics, Terri! :love7: We send our love lil girls!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Baby Darla is getting all grown up and Daisy is such a pretty girl. I love the picture of her lounging on the footstool.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, I got so side tracked looking at the 2 beauties, that I forgot to comment on the new T's. They are both very cute, and look great on the girls!!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

love the pics adorable and love the little tshirts


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

elaina said:


> awww, i love all the pics, your girls are adorable! and i love there new toys and tops


Thanks. xx



TLI said:


> Awwwww, looks like I've missed more than one thread today! That will teach me to head off to the market! These precious Angel babies are far more important than watermelons! :lol: Just look at those beauties! I love the new toys! Adorable pics, Terri! :love7: We send our love lil girls!


Thanks T
I know it is hard to keep up with all the cute pics on here.
I love seeing all th new pups and ypur wee ones too. x



Chiboymom said:


> Baby Darla is getting all grown up and Daisy is such a pretty girl. I love the picture of her lounging on the footstool.


Thanks, yeah she is i cant believe she is 8 months already!
My wee Daisy is a sweetheart, love them both to bits. x



TLI said:


> Oh, I got so side tracked looking at the 2 beauties, that I forgot to comment on the new T's. They are both very cute, and look great on the girls!!


HEHE! no worries T. x


crawlin said:


> love the pics adorable and love the little tshirts


Thanks. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Terri said:


> Em, you can share her, on one condition,
> I can share Hopper, even when he goes to his new home. LOL
> I will cry that day, by the way.
> 
> ....



Aww Terri of course! Who ever owns him MUST join us on here! Dont worry ill cry too! Poor little man i love him


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I love those pigs. So funny. I think Daisy needs a bigger stool. She's almost too long for that one. lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> I love those pigs. So funny. I think Daisy needs a bigger stool. She's almost too long for that one. lol


LOL i know you should see Darla walking with those toys in her mouth it is funny!
Yep Daisy is a bit long for that stool but she enjoys it on a sunny day bless her.


----------

